# Campeiro Bulldogs - 30 days old



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Gorgeous markings, but what are campeiro bulldogs?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Buldogue Campeiro, Campeiro Bulldog, Brazilian bulldog

i had to look it up, too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> Buldogue Campeiro, Campeiro Bulldog, Brazilian bulldog
> 
> i had to look it up, too.


Cool! They look like how English Bulldogs use to be! A Bulldog that is still useful and athletic.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty much it 

when immigrants came from europe to Brazil´s south, in late 1900s, they brought the original bulldogue with then. They used the dogs for Kettle handing on the field and slaghterhouses. The breed remained isolated, without breeding with looks in mind, but utility.

if you guys want to find out more bout them, here´s the link to the breed´s best kennel - http://www.buldoguebrasil.com.br/site/


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

omg
i don't think i could resist them


----------

